# Stingray II



## cuthbert

Lurking the MkII's website I found this:

Stingray II / Tornek-Rayville(R)

As a fan of military watches I am intrigued by this one, as I already lost the MWF of it, but I see there haven't been any updates in the last months...anybody know anything about it?


----------



## Chromejob

cuthbert said:


> Lurking the MkII's website I found this:
> 
> Stingray II / Tornek-Rayville(R)
> 
> As a fan of military watches I am intrigued by this one, as I already lost the MWF of it, but I see there haven't been any updates in the last months...anybody know anything about it?


I believe the plankowner icon is misleading, this isn't an LE forum project like the Kingston, Key West, Graywater, Project 300. It will be a general production watch available on the boutique (subject to change).

Searching the forum on the term "stingray" yielded this thread in November...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/tornek-rayville-series-ii-update-3784290.html

It is planned for 2017, as announced in a watch annual publication. Mk II is a small firm, so there can be long lead times between announcements, sourcing of parts, QC, ordering parts, etc. Aside from the new "ready to wear" line, each watch is assembled, tested, regulated, tested again, examined, blessed, by hand, by Bill Yao himself.









(pic from neily_san's post)

I would follow him on FB and Instagram (don't know if he uses Twitter, I don't usually). Updates come once in a while and let us know what he has on his radar.

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## cuthbert

Thanks for the link, I have always been a fan of the FF and I heard about the assembled in the USA version (TR), so I think this guy is a good candidate for being my first MkII...I don't even have a Soprod in my collection.

Out of curiosity, what was the big circle at six o'clock in the original one?


----------



## TheMeasure

cuthbert said:


> Out of curiosity, what was the big circle at six o'clock in the original one?


They were humidity indicators. The original indicators had a blue bottom half that would change to pink if moisture got into the watch. Like the pic you posted, these indicators over time have faded to a tan like color.

If you look at MKII's Tornek-Rayville, Bill did a cool interpretation of the humidity discs. He has the depth rating in white as the top half and the "Automatic" in blue on the bottom.









(Pic from the web)


----------



## cuthbert

Interesting, I thought it was the usual nuclear hazard symbol discolored to a simple beige dot.

So the 100% accurate version of the wathc would have a disk, half whitish and half blue?


----------



## goyoneuff

Yes he did !!!




















TheMeasure said:


> They were humidity indicators. The original indicators had a blue bottom half that would change to pink if moisture got into the watch. Like the pic you posted, these indicators over time have faded to a tan like color.
> 
> If you look at MKII's Tornek-Rayville, Bill did a cool interpretation of the humidity discs. He has the depth rating in white as the top half and the "Automatic" in blue on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pic from the web)


----------



## calebk

cuthbert said:


> Interesting, I thought it was the usual nuclear hazard symbol discolored to a simple beige dot.
> 
> So the 100% accurate version of the wathc would have a disk, half whitish and half blue?


Your observation would not be incorrect either, but to be accurate, it was the civilian versions of the Blancpain FF that had that symbol, rather than the US Tornek models.






​
It was actually a X-ed out radioactive symbol, which meant that the dial markers did not use radioactive luminous material such as Promethium 147. (I read this here.)


----------



## T.Rayville

TheMeasure said:


> They were humidity indicators. The original indicators had a blue bottom half that would change to pink if moisture got into the watch. Like the pic you posted, these indicators over time have faded to a tan like color.
> 
> If you look at MKII's Tornek-Rayville, Bill did a cool interpretation of the humidity discs. He has the depth rating in white as the top half and the "Automatic" in blue on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pic from the web)


I'm a fan of TR 900 and I'd like to have on the Sting II, even as an option, the same moisture indicator. Please Bill to think about this chance ;-)


----------



## sevens

Does it fit small wrist = 15,5cm ?


----------



## cuthbert

sevens said:


> Does it fit small wrist = 15,5cm ?


I don't have the lug to lug but I received confirmation it will be 42mm diameter, perhaps it will be barely wearable with 15.5cm (I have a 16.5 cm wrist myself).


----------



## sevens

cuthbert said:


> I don't have the lug to lug but I received confirmation it will be 42mm diameter, perhaps it will be barely wearable with 15.5cm (I have a 16.5 cm wrist myself).


lug to lug is 49mm


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

I own an original Stingray and it is one of my favorite watches. Really excited for this watch to become available. Also, read the history it is amazing!


----------



## slcbbrown

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> I own an original Stingray and it is one of my favorite watches. Really excited for this watch to become available. Also, read the history it is amazing!


I picked up one of the Stingrays, too, and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Arthur

I have one of the original Stingrays, nice watch. I wore it for several years as my dive watch, but haven't been diving in about two years, so it is just and occasional wearer and Beach watch now. Big problem when you have two many watches, and only one wrist. One of my biggest regrets in my years of watch buying, selling trading, was the sale of my original Stingray with the acrylic lumed bezel insert. Bill only sold a few of them as the rejection rate on his QC was really high. I sold mine and within a couple of months I was trying to find another one. Well, long story short, it's been quite a few years and I still haven't found one!! So for me the next will be a TR.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Arthur said:


> Big problem when you have two many watches, and only one wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Arthur, would one wrist be a problem?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17

Just missed out on a Stingray. Taking into account how long Project 300 has been ongoing, what is a realistic timeframe for the Stingray II to be available? 3-4 years?


----------



## Aceldama

That was a great price too. I thought about it about 5 mins too long and lost out as well...



Miggy17 said:


> Just missed out on a Stingray. Taking into account how long Project 300 has been ongoing, what is a realistic timeframe for the Stingray II to be available? 3-4 years?


----------



## mlb212

I just took my Stingray to San Francisco for labor day weekend.


----------



## sevens

Arthur said:


> I have one of the original Stingrays, nice watch. I wore it for several years as my dive watch, but haven't been diving in about two years, so it is just and occasional wearer and Beach watch now. Big problem when you have two many watches, and only one wrist. One of my biggest regrets in my years of watch buying, selling trading, was the sale of my original Stingray with the acrylic lumed bezel insert. Bill only sold a few of them as the rejection rate on his QC was really high. I sold mine and within a couple of months I was trying to find another one. Well, long story short, it's been quite a few years and I still haven't found one!! So for me the next will be a TR.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you have the photo of "original Stingray with the acrylic lumed bezel insert" ?


----------



## Miggy17

I posted on WTB for a Stingray and was contacted by a scammer. Beware of someone posing as Aaron Crossetti from Washington. He tried to pull a similar scam for people posting to buy on a forum for pinball machines. I searched his name on WUS, but did not see it come up. I will add a post to the scammer section as well.


----------



## jupiterfang

I dont think they will fit well on the small wrist due to the classic looking. I will have to see youtube videos to confirm it, but it might sold out at that time


----------



## T.Rayville

There haven't been any updates in the last months, anybody know anything about this project?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Persyce

T.Rayville said:


> There haven't been any updates in the last months, anybody know anything about this project?
> Thanks in advance


Color me interested too. I wonder if this model will be up next in the ready to wear line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Persyce said:


> Color me interested too. I wonder if this model will be up next in the ready to wear line.


Strong possibility, both the Stingray and TR are now listed under the "Ready to Wear" section vs the "Benchcrafted" section.










IG: th3measure


----------



## T.Rayville

Is there any news about this watch?


----------



## gabbro

Any possibility this one will pop up like the Cruxible?
It's been a long time since it passed on the RTW page...


----------



## TheMeasure

gabbro said:


> Any possibility this one will pop up like the Cruxible?
> It's been a long time since it passed on the RTW page...


I think once the Key Wests and P300s are finished then there can be a focus on the TR/Stingray.

IG: th3measure


----------



## mleok

Any updates on the Stingray II?


----------



## boatswain

Subscribing 

While cruising the WTR page recently I noticed the Tornek/Stingray 2.

I have wanted to check out a MkII for a while now and this model may be a good fit


----------



## rmc

Anyone have a pic of the original Stingray/


----------



## Thieuster

There's one for sale on this very forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/mkii-stingray-60-first-generation-eta-2824-skindiver-5083895.html

Mind you, I have no connection with the seller. Just answering your question.


----------



## watches4ever

I saw a YouTube video of this watch and I am considering getting one


----------



## TheMeasure

rmc said:


> Anyone have a pic of the original Stingray/


A ton of pics on Google Images


----------



## Thieuster

There's one for sale on FS part of this website


----------



## Emceemon

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro

Well, what can I say...
I hate this situations. 
You are there, waiting, refreshing every 5 seconds, then the site collapses.
And when you reach Paypal, you fill al the fields, you are back to MKII site and the watch is out of stock. 
It reminds me of Halios....


----------



## Arthur

gabbro said:


> Well, what can I say...
> I hate this situations.
> You are there, waiting, refreshing every 5 seconds, then the site collapses.
> And when you reach Paypal, you fill al the fields, you are back to MKII site and the watch is out of stock.
> It reminds me of Halios....


Did PayPal complete your transaction, send the 450.00 USD to MKII?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro

Arthur said:


> gabbro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what can I say...
> I hate this situations.
> You are there, waiting, refreshing every 5 seconds, then the site collapses.
> And when you reach Paypal, you fill al the fields, you are back to MKII site and the watch is out of stock.
> It reminds me of Halios....
> 
> 
> 
> Did PayPal complete your transaction, send the 450.00 USD to MKII?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Unfortunately no. 
When i got back to the MKII site the watch was out of stock. Paypal also sent me a mail to solicit the payment (it was loke suspended) , but unfortunately there was no watch to buy ?


----------



## Pentameter

Damn - I forgot that when the MkII TR first appeared in that annual catalog years ago, that it had been spec'ed as having a Soprod A10. As much as I am happy to finally be getting the TR, it really would have been cool to have an A10 in there. I've been fascinated by that movement for a long time but I haven't had the opportunity to try one out yet.


----------



## racerx454

Similar issues accessing site.


----------



## MrDagon007

Is it correct for me to assume that a Stingray and a Tornek-Rayville are in essence the exact same watch with, dependent on the model, different dial and/or bezel print?


----------



## Arthur

MrDagon007 said:


> Is it correct for me to assume that a Stingray and a Tornek-Rayville are in essence the exact same watch with, dependent on the model, different dial and/or bezel print?


Hard to say, as thus far I have not seen any renderings of the new Stingray II. I would suspect that they will share a common case with different dials, hands. However this is just speculation on my part. Time will tell and all answers will be answered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

the Stingray and TR that sold by MKIIWatches about 10, 12 years had the same case. The finish was different and of course the dial and the hands. Less visible was the difference of the bezel and the bezel inlay. Although I vaguely remember that a buyer had a choice of various finishes - long-time MKII aficionados are always willing to add details on this one: I think that Bill sold the Stingray 50, 60 and 70. And that one could opt for different hands and dial as well. Thus making it very hard to spot two of a kind!

The 1960's TR and FF also shared the same case. Thus I'm pretty sure that the 21st-century edition will share the same case as well!

Menno


----------



## Thieuster

double post


----------



## at2011

A slight difference would be in the bezel profile where the original TR is the one at the bottom of the first photo. The bigger crown of the Milspec seems to be embedded into the case as opposed to the TR. Also a comparing both caseback markings in the second photo, TR is on the left.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

Are those yours!? If so: congrats. And, if they're yours, we don't mind seeing more pics of the watches - it's not the Blancpain forum, but those pics would be a great reference to the Stingray II we're about to expect.

Menno


----------



## TheMeasure

MrDagon007 said:


> Is it correct for me to assume that a Stingray and a Tornek-Rayville are in essence the exact same watch with, dependent on the model, different dial and/or bezel print?


I'm guessing the cases will be the same. Most likely same bezel and crowns as well. What i do know is the TR has the Tornek Rayville branding and the Stingray will get the MKII branding. I think there will be subtle differences in dial and bezel inserts. The TR will look like the TR and I would think the Stingray will have options that more resemble the vintage Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. Prob similar to how Bill did his first gens TR and Stingray models.


----------



## at2011

Thieuster said:


> Are those yours!? If so: congrats. And, if they're yours, we don't mind seeing more pics of the watches - it's not the Blancpain forum, but those pics would be a great reference to the Stingray II we're about to expect.
> 
> Menno


I only wish it were, but no, these photos were pulled off the world wide web. My luck couldn't win me the waffle maker prize last winter in my office holiday party.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

I am quite attracted to the TR, but may wait for the
Stingray sibling to appear and then choose.
Similarly I was originally attracted to the Crucible, had to delay for family medical reasons, and in the end that turned out well because I liked the Hellion variant even more.


----------



## TheDude

So a friend of mine brought this to my attention the other day.

It was a limited edition last year, 500 made I believe. Wonderful configuration.

Would love to see this setup on the MkII










https://www.caratco.com/blogs/in-th...pain-barakuda-limited-edition-5008b-1130-b52a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

I read somewhere that the Stingray 2 was going to have a 20mm lug length. One of the main drivers I bit the bullet and bought a Stingray (1st iteration).


----------



## gabbro

Any news on the release of the TR?


----------



## Arthur

gabbro said:


> Any news on the release of the TR?


I don't believe that there is anything new. Might want to go to rather MKII website and check to be sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gabbro

Arthur said:


> gabbro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on the release of the TR?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe that there is anything new. Might want to go to rather MKII website and check to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you. 
Nothing new on that side. 
Maybe someone who pre-ordered the few ones available months ago has something to say?


----------



## Arthur

gabbro said:


> Thank you.
> Nothing new on that side.
> Maybe someone who pre-ordered the few ones available months ago has something to say?


gabbro,
I am in the pre order group, and I haven't heard anything. The initial time frame was late this year or early next. That was before Covid-19 shut the world down!! Businesses are just now starting to open up in some places, not in others. I would expect that the time frame has been set back by the pandemic. As businesses begin the slow return to "normal" hopefully things will pick up. This is of course just speculation on my part.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Any updates on delivery schedule/availability?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

longstride said:


> Any updates on delivery schedule/availability?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't heard anything on the TR or the Stingray II. Hoping that means the initial lead time estimate of Q4 2020 or Q1 2021 for the TR is still in sight. Fingers crossed for this year.


----------

